# Pingausbrüche mehrmals die Minute ( WLAN Stick )



## Ekamin (9. August 2017)

*Pingausbrüche mehrmals die Minute ( WLAN Stick )*

Hey, wir haben eine Fritzbox 7490 und normalerweise beziehe ich mein Internet über dLAN. Da diese Teile, die man in die Steckdose steckt immer langsamer werden, habe ich diese aufgegeben und erstmal über mein Handy per USB Tethering WLAN empfangen, was sogar schneller war. Kürzlich haben wir uns dann einen WLAN Stick gekauft ( Fritz Wlan AC 430 ), da mein PC sonst kein WLAN empfangen kann. Mit dLAN hatte ich vorher meist so 3 mb/s Download, als ich den Stick getestet habe sogar bis zu 6.5 ( ich weiß nicht, was unsere Leitung hergibt, aber das ist ja egal ). Jetzt zum Problem: CA. 3-4 mal die Minute kommt ein extremer Ausreißer, was sich in Spielen auch bemerkbar macht. Für 2 Sekunden ca. steigt der Ping bis in die 1000er Bereiche - jedoch ohne Verbindungsabbruch und erholt sich dann wieder. Wenn man etwas downloadet macht sich das bemerkbar, indem für eine kurze Zeit nur 2 mb/s anstatt der 6 mb/s erreicht werden. Die WLAN Verbindung wird mir auf dem PC mit 4/5 Strichen bewertert, die Treiber sagen, dass die Verbindung optimal ist. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Hier sieht man mal so einen Ausbruch während eines Steam Downloads. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Nach einem Router Reset läuft das WLAN wieder einigermaßen stabil, es gibt keinen hohen Ping mehr, nur noch Schwankungen im Downloadbereich. Die Downloadgeschwindigkeit ist jetzt bei nur noch 2 mb/s per Stick, per DLAN 2-3 mb/s.


----------



## pp-jan (14. August 2017)

*AW: Pingausbrüche mehrmals die Minute ( WLAN Stick )*

Ich hab auch diesen bescheidenen USB Stick.

Diese Ping Aussetzer  bekommst du weg, in dem du im Treiber/Verbindungsmonitor bei Eigenschaften "Romaing Verhalten" auf "aus" stellst. 

Schnellere Geschwindigkeit bekommst du hin, in dem du im Webinterface der Fritzbox das 5 Ghz Netzwerk einen eigenen Namen gibst und mit dem du dich dann später verbindest.

Hast du auch das Problem, dass der Stick nach dem PC Start meisten erst nach 1-4 Minuten erkannt wird?


----------



## iGameKudan (15. August 2017)

*AW: Pingausbrüche mehrmals die Minute ( WLAN Stick )*

Stelle in der FritzBox mal für das 2.4GHz- und 5GHz-Netz zwei verschiedene Netzwerknamen ein und verbinde dich mit allen Geräten, welche viel Bandbreite verbrauchen (und zwar nur denen, dazu zählt nicht das Smartphone...), aufs 5GHz-Netz. 
Das 2.4GHz-Netz ist vollkommen überlaufen und wird nicht nur von WLAN genutzt, sondern auch von Bluetooth, diverser Funkhardware und Funkperipherie, Mikrowellen stören auch im 2.4GHz-Band... Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn dort irgendein Gerät das 2.4GHz-Netz stark stört.


----------



## neonox (31. August 2018)

*AW: Pingausbrüche mehrmals die Minute ( WLAN Stick )*



pp-jan schrieb:


> Diese Ping Aussetzer  bekommst du weg, in dem du im Treiber/Verbindungsmonitor bei Eigenschaften "Romaing Verhalten" auf "aus" stellst.



Vielen Dank für den Hinweis! Das hat mein Problem gelöst, ich hatte auch im 5 GHz WLAN ständig Ping Ausreißer von 3000ms. Durch das Ausschalten des Roaming Verhaltens ist das Problem behoben. Vielen Dank!


----------

